# Edwin Sandys on ministers as fishers of men



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 1, 2020)

... Verily if this net were diligently set, it would catch these cubs apace. For they err, because they know not the scriptures; and they cannot know, because they are not taught. Woe therefore to the idle and Idol pastor, to the dumb dog, to the unpreaching minister. For the blood of all these that perish for lack of taking through his negligence shall be required at his hands. ...

For more, see Edwin Sandys on ministers as fishers of men.


----------

